
How Would a Quantum Computer Handle Transcendental Numbers? - peter_d_sherman
Wikipedia: &quot;In quantum computing, a qubit (&#x2F;ˈkjuːbɪt&#x2F;) or quantum bit (sometimes qbit) is a unit of quantum information—the quantum analogue of the classical bit. A qubit is a two-state quantum-mechanical system, such as the polarization of a single photon: here the two states are vertical polarization and horizontal polarization.&quot;<p>Wikipedia: &quot;In mathematics, a transcendental number is a real or complex number that is not algebraic—that is, it is not a root of a non-zero polynomial equation with rational coefficients.&quot;<p>For example, e, Pi, and Phi -- but there are many others.<p>OK, so let&#x27;s say I have a Quantum Computer.<p>Questions:<p>1) How do I input a Transcendental Number?<p>2) If, after inputting a Transcendental Number, I then want the Nth digit of that number, where N is a super large integer, like say the trillionth digit of Pi, how do I ask the Quantum Computer for that, and will the result be accurate if checked against a conventional computer?<p>3) Using Transcendental Numbers in repeated functions which take Transcendental Numbers and return other Transcendental Numbers as their results, will the Nth digit of the resulting number be correct, if checked against a conventional computer?<p>And finally:<p>4) In cases where N is so high that a conventional computer can&#x27;t check what its value should be, and we ask a Quantum Computer for it, how do we know that the Quantum Computer is correct?
======
r-w
You should use the “ask” link rather than the “submit” link in the title bar
if your submission is a question rather than a post.

~~~
peter_d_sherman
Humble apologies, this was my first "Ask" HN post ever.

~~~
r-w
Correction: The post should start with “Ask HN: ”.

No need to apologize; I merely found your question interesting and didn’t want
to see it greyed out.

